# Help w/ fingerprint sensor; HP Compaq 6910p...



## gsmurphy42 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello there. Can someone please help me in my attempt to get my fingerprint sensor operating correctly. I think I have the drivers, however, there doesn't seem to be any way to launch an install program or setup the sensor for use. Please help...I have heard something about "credentials manager" but I can't find that either and also "protech tools" another file/program I just don't seem to have. Please help ???


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

When did the problem begin, for you? From the onset, and if your computer is new, I suggest that you call HP.

Did you install OS & software from HP disks, or use HP's system recovery, or a set of HP recovery disks?

What is your firewall?

IBM Thinkpad, now Lenovo Thinkpad laptops with fingerprint sensors failed, 18 months ago, with Zone Alarm. About a yr after switching to XP's FW, the finger print reader stopped working. I called Lenovo. They determined that the reader was working, but the software was not working. They offered advice, which failed. AND, because the problem was software, the problem did not warrant a visit by an IBM / Lenovo tech.

You are not alone. Hopefully, this HP forum will help you. 
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...957&prodSeriesId=3357377&tx=6910p fingerprint

RF123


----------

